# An alle Bootsangler - Wehrt euch!!



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2013)

Pressemeldung vom BAC (www.bootsanglerclub.de)



> An alle Bootsangler,
> 
> 
> der aktuelle Entwurf zur Änderung der Küstenfischereiverordnung in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern enthält trotz unseres nun seit fast einem Jahr andauernden Protestes weiterhin den Vorschlag eines einseitigen und unangemessenen Schleppangelverbotes.
> ...



Anmerkung Red.:
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-pom.-will-schleppangeln-einschraenken-!.html

und 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4004972#post4004972


----------

